# minimum space needed for horses



## MPR (Jul 3, 2006)

We have a limited amount of space because a lot of our land is swamp/low ground. I'm wondering how big of an area would I need to keep 2 miniature horses? I would take them out for walks, training time, exercise, and fun grazing. But the winters here are severe and long, so they're may be periods in the winter where I can not take them out due to ice or other conditions. Could someone list the space in terms of feet that I can measure or count off, rather than acres? Thanks.


----------



## CMR (Jul 3, 2006)

If you are hoping for them to live completely off of the land during summer, you will need more land. If you plan on feeding hay, then you can use less. For big horses, they say have around two acres per horse. I say about 1/4 and acre per mini, so you would need about 1/2 an acre MINIMUM(I think an acre is something like 3,000 feet?).

There are some on here who do not let their horses out to pasture at all, so you could ask them about doing the roundpen choice. I don't know where you are located, but since you said your winters are severe, you HAVE to have a shelter. I honestly do not think a run-in shed would suffice either. When you say severe, it brings to my mind howling winds and a lot of sleet. Run-in sheds just don't cut it for that kind of weather, especially if it happens on a daily basis. If you do have a run in shed, you will most likely have to invest in blankets.

Be sure to post pictures when you get your horses, and good luck horse shopping!


----------



## appypintolady (Jul 7, 2006)

Actually an acre is 43,500 sqare feet


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2006)

My smallest paddock is probably 80x80 (guessing -- when it's day light I can count the posts and tell you exactly the size) and have three horses in it and they can really get to running and playing in there. In the center of that paddock is a "big" 16x12 run in shed.

Of course, they do not have grass in that size area so you have to feed hay and I think it's important to clean the paddocks regularly, but you can do well with small space if you manage it well.

I know that when I got my first mini, I did not ever imagine owning as many as I do now and I am sure there are other mini owners too who now have more minis than they'd initially thought they would in the space.

The individual horses you have (or are planning to get) also are a factor. The geldings / stallions in general like to play and run around more than the mares, but then the mares can sometimes be crabby to each other so you want them to have enough room so they aren't right on top of each other.

The key is horses who get along well and have enough room to run and play, and keeping it clean.


----------



## dangerranger (Jul 7, 2006)

I have big horses that are perfectly happy in a barn stall thats 8x12 with a small run thats8x20, as long as they get turned out regulary.in really bad weather they can spend more time in there as they arent to exited about going out in the rain anyway.I have two minis in a 20 x60 drylot with a 10x20 barn. there stalls are 6x10.I only confine them to there stalls at feeding time. I also have two 1/2 acre pastures for them to graise in once Sassy will let me catch her. these are pretty minamal but our horses are out at least a couple of hours a day. DR.


----------



## MPR (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks. This gives me a pretty good idea.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 7, 2006)

For TWO minis? I'd say a half acre is good. If the area is big enough that they can do some running around in, you should be fine.

When we first had minis, we had about 1 1/2 acres set aside and had SIX minis and they had plenty of "running" area.

MA


----------

